# Grub2 bearbeiten fuer ReactOS

## LuxJux

Also, ich finde ganz viele Informationen wie man GRUB installiert. Funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Doch wie man GRUB2 bearbeitet ?  Nadas

Mein System:

sda1-win8

sda6-calculate

sdb5-sabayon (leider etwas kaputtiput)

sdb1-ReactOS

Wie kann ich GRUB mal anfragen, ob auf sdb1 ein OS installiert ist ?

P.S.: GRUB ist auf sda installiert

Edit: ReactOS wird von GRUB nicht automatisch erkannt

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Lux!

Im Gentoo Wiki gibt es für Grub2 einen ausführlichen Eintrag, zumindest auf Englisch.

Da bin ich über einen Abschnitt gestolpert der probe-os heißt. Unter dem Abschnitt "Additional software". So wie ich das sehe ist das meiste automatisiert. Man muss nur noch die Kernel an die richtige Stelle ablegen und Grub grob einrichten.

Damit es aber Windows und andere Systeme erkennt braucht es ein Paket os-prober. Aber schau lieber noch mal genau ins Wiki.

Wie immer wenn man an Grub arbeitet: Halte eine Live-Disc zur Hand und vergewisser dich das du alternativ-Boot Möglichkeiten hast. gerade wenn du von Grub1 auf Grub2 umsteigst.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## LuxJux

Danke für deinen Tip. Damit konnte ich ReactOS starten.

(Leider bekomm ich da noch nichtmal meine USB-Maus ans laufen)

Vielleicht kannst du mir nochmal helfen 

Bisher hab ich meine grub.cfg manuell von 2 sec auf 20 sec geändert

```
GRUB_TIMEOUT    

Delay (in seconds) before booting default menu entry. Set to 0 to boot immediately or -1 to wait indefinitely. 
```

GRUB_TIMEOUT = 20

GRUB_TIMEOUT 20

GRUB_TIMEOUT (-1)

Irgendwie stimmt meine Syntax nicht bei mkconfig

OT: LinuxKindergarten

Mußte meine NVidia GT 6700 einbauen. Nun startet weder Calculate noch Sabayon

Edit: Auch nicht nach Neuinstallation

Dann hab ich nochmal echtes gentoo versucht. Nach Genkernel hab ich nicht mal Internet   :Mad:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sorry LuxJux,

du hast wohl mehrere Baustellen und ich fürchte ich kann dir auch nicht wirklich gut helfen. Mit Grub2 habe ich jetzt erst auf einem Laptop herum experimentiert und mir ist schon aufgefallen das ich damit einige Schwierigkeiten habe. Denn es gibt viele (neue) Automatismen, die ich auch nicht verstanden habe. So legt das Grub2 anscheinend eine Versionsverwaltung an und erzeugt auch Fall-Back-Einträge? Ich editiere aber eigentlich auch lieber selber. So hatte ich Probleme das neue Kernel gebaut und nach Boot kopiert hatte, diese von Grub aber nicht geladen wurden und ich dachte, ich hätte falsche Treiber in meinen Kernel eingebaut. Nach jedem Kernel-Update muss man wohl auch grub-mkconfig ausführen und die grub.conf Datei wieder überschreiben.

Aber du hast wohl andere Probleme, welche jetzt genau und bei welchem OS?

Ich lege dir noch mal den Rat mit der Live-Disk ans Herzen. So lässt sich wie bei einer Installation immer mal von dem Live System starten und man kann auch noch in das Gentoo hinein per chroot.

Das Gentoo Handbuch (hier amd64), gibt ja einige Tipps wie das mit dem chroot klappt.

Das Genkernel nicht funktionierte ist ärgerlich, aber ich kann hier nicht so einfach raten wo es hängt. Aber ich glaube du hattest einfach nach dem Hardware-Wechsel den Nvidia-Treiber nicht installiert oder ein Grub-Config Update fehlte, oder du hast ein /boot Verzeichnis, welches beim kopieren des Kernels nicht eingehängt war.. gibt da halt viele Fettnäpfchen Möglichkeiten.

Wenn du halt von einer Live-CD booten kannst ist das um einiges bequemer, auch die Fehleranalyse.

Wenn du jetzt nur einen Rechner zur Hand und nicht mal eine Boot-CD hast, ist das in der Tat eklig, auch wenn du kein Internet hast. Oder nicht mal mehr auf Windows zurück greifen kannst weil GRUB spinnt.

Den Kernel manuell zu bauen braucht beim ersten mal auch mehr Zeit, speziell die ganzen Treiber Anpassungen (Sound, Grafik, Netzwerk, Init-Support, Sandbox-Support..) und zudem verändert der Linux-Kernel immer wieder seine Struktur und Layout über die Jahre. Aber ich würde dir schon empfehlen es mal zu versuchen und es dir anzusehen, wenn mal einige Zeit übrig ist.

Wegen der Syntax, ich glaube die ist so:

```
GRUB_TIMEOUT="20"

# Oder für die unendliche Wartezeit:

GRUB_TIMEOUT="-1"
```

Das kommt dann wohl auch in /etc/default/grub.conf und nicht in die Datei auf der Boot-Partition, weil diese ja ersetzt wird wenn man grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.conf benutzt.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kann ich GRUB mal anfragen, ob auf sdb1 ein OS installiert ist ?

 

Aus Grub(2) heraus kenne ich da keine Möglichkeit, aber ich bin da auch noch Neuling. Generell halt mein Hinweis auf eine Live-CD oder ein Live-USB-Stick.

Da liest du die Partitions-Tabelle der Festplatte aus (# fdisk -l /dev/sdb) oder wenn es eine GPT Tabelle besitzt (parted -l) wobei der parted Befehl automatisch alle Partitionstabelen der Angeschlossenen blockorientierten Geräte anzeigt.

Diese Tabelle muss aber nichts heißen, also ob das Betriebssystem da wirklich drauf ist. Sicher gehen kannst du halt erst wenn du die Platten per mount Einhängst und die Dateien auf der Platte anschaust.

Noch viel Erfolg und Ausdauer LuxJux.

----------

## LuxJux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wenn du halt von einer Live-CD booten kannst ist das um einiges bequemer, auch die Fehleranalyse.

 

LIVEbootDVDs kann ich auch von Festplatte 

Klasse Tip mit der Syntax. Danke

----------

